
New edition of 'Q for Mortals' now available - gricardo99
http://kx.com/press-releases/new-edition-of-q-for-mortals-now-available.php
======
HockeyPlayer
Can anyone recommend a MOOC that covers using KDB+ on financial time-series?

~~~
gricardo99
I've never heard of one, the community/user-base is quite small, comparatively
to the audience size of a MOOC.

There are periodic meetups/tutorials, you can find them here:
[http://kxcommunity.com/](http://kxcommunity.com/)

